# What holster for an XDm 9mm?



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Does anyone have or know of a holster for a full size XDm 9mm? This is not for CC, but on the hip or back, to and from the range or while hiking.


----------



## ramjr (Apr 4, 2009)

Most companies make them for the XDm now. I had a Wild Bill paddle holster for mine that worked great.


----------

